# BoneMonkey's New Avatar



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

im working on a new avatar and this thread will be for me posting my idea's and my work in progress


----------



## War (Jan 4, 2008)

Whoa, youre good o_o Very nice. I like it :3


----------



## Railgun (Jan 4, 2008)

it looks ... ... cute


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

i will be evilfiying it


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 4, 2008)

So did you scan a sketch or did this all on your computer..

Looks promissing!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

no i found a sketch online but im not liking it going to see if i can find another


----------



## JPH (Jan 4, 2008)

Give it red eyes, as you did say you were "evilifying" it.

But good job, did you make it yourself?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

You sure are skilled.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 4, 2008)

you should change his head into a skull.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

its too cute starting over almost done too adding a evil red eye for jph lol


----------



## greyhound (Jan 5, 2008)

not enough bones....


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

it is ...... complete


----------



## greyhound (Jan 5, 2008)

well that makes this thread completely irrelevant, it's totally different


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

FOR THE BETTER !


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Now everybody else just looks stupid


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 5, 2008)

WTF! now everyone with bonemonkey avatars look stupid.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

today is the last day of BoneMonkey Day

well ok vote on it then 

should i keep my old avatar or switch to the new one


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 5, 2008)

I like this new one. It isn't as frickin ugly as the last one. I never liked the character bonemonkey, so this is a refreshing change.


----------



## dice (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree, it makes a nice change.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 5, 2008)

New definitely, he just looks plain awesome.


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

Everyone likes the old one better, BoneMonkey!

You can photoshop the new one to be funny as much as you can the old one


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Everyone likes the old one better, BoneMonkey!
> 
> You can photoshop the new one to be funny as much as you can the old one



yeah well, just look at the poll results. plus three posts in a row above you said the new one's better.


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone likes the old one better, BoneMonkey!
> ...



The one in the picture is better - not the one he's using as his avatar


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Everyone likes the old one better, BoneMonkey!
> 
> You can photoshop the new one to be funny as much as you can the old one




the new one rules !


----------



## notnarb (Jan 5, 2008)

your old one is catching up fast


----------



## Ducky (Jan 5, 2008)

The new one will be cool and awsome , Sure...
But your old one is actually reflecting you , Your personallty..

Plus the new one looks like a DragonBall monkey , Not like a BONE MONKEY.
.... I serously prefer the old one , Matches you better and is more ... Bone-monkey'sh..


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 5, 2008)

Fine, if you won't use the old one I'll use it


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

the people have spoken im using the old one


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> the people have spoken im using the old one



I actually prefer the new one.  But it doesn't seem like BM...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> the people have spoken im using the old one



BoneMonkey more people want you to use the new one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually lying, I just like it.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 5, 2008)

Dammit, I wanted it


----------

